# My Single is No 5 in Billboard!



## Craig Sharmat

Well I put out another jazz single and after 3 weeks it is the fastest moving single in jazz as seen in Billboard reaching no.22 on its debut on the charts. It will be interesting to see if it continues to climb.

This week it is good to be me, hopefully next week too.

http://charts.bdsradio.com/bdsradiochar ... formatid=8


----------



## jim2b

*Re: My New Single is Charting...*

Congratulations, Craig!!!

It's a great tune. May it go to the top!!!

Jim


----------



## Mike Marino

Congrats!


----------



## JT3_Jon

Thats awesome man! Where can we buy the single and/or album?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: My New Single is Charting...*

Very cool Craig, congrats!


----------



## madbulk

Congrats, Craig. I just ran over to iTunes and I'm listening to it right now. Sounds terrific. Very excited and happy for you.


----------



## germancomponist

Congreats, Craig!


----------



## Lex

*Re: My New Single is Charting...*

Big congrats!

alex


----------



## Guy Bacos

*Re: My New Single is Charting...*

Wow, that's really great, hope it tops the charts more.


----------



## rJames

*Re: My New Single is Charting...*

22 with a bullet! Wow!! Can't wait to see next week.

Edit on 8/1/12; sitting on the beach in Cambria!


----------



## guydoingmusic

Congrats, Craig!!


----------



## Farkle

*Re: My New Single is Charting...*

Great news, Craig, Congratulations!

Mike


----------



## Johnny42

*Re: My New Single is Charting...*

Congrats Mr Sharmat. It's always good to be you. I think. :mrgreen: See you soon!


----------



## artsoundz

*Re: My New Single is Charting...*

Way to go, Craig!


----------



## Craig Sharmat

*Re: My New Single is Charting...*

Thanks guys,

Kind of fun to watch it go up, not so much fun to watch it go down, but on charts what goes up....

This week no.11 on Media Base which is what shows up in USA Today

http://www.americasmusiccharts.com/index.cgi?fmt=J1

21 on Billboard 

Both with bullets.


----------



## Dave Connor

*Re: My Single is No 11 this week USA Today*

Congratulations Craig! That has to feel pretty darn good.


----------



## rgames

*Re: My Single is No 11 this week USA Today*

Way cool!

Congrats.


----------



## tumeninote

*Re: My Single is No 11 this week USA Today*

Congrats Craig!


----------



## JohnG

*Re: My Single is No 11 this week USA Today*

Awesome, Craig!


----------



## nikolas

WOW Craig! Congratulations!


----------



## chimuelo

*Re: My Single is No 11 this week USA Today*

Up there with Benson, Rippingtons and Lorber, quite an achievement in an industry with so mmany new competitors and regulars. Even Boney James.....

Best Of Luck, but I think it's more skill than anything....


----------



## Craig Sharmat

*Re: My Single is No 11 this week USA Today*

Thanks so much guys for the well wishes 

Top 10 on Billboard this week!


----------



## Frederick Russ

Congrats Craig - good job!


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: My Single is No 11 this week USA Today*



Craig Sharmat @ Wed Aug 22 said:


> Thanks so much guys for the well wishes
> 
> Top 10 on Billboard this week!



o-[][]-o


----------



## A/V4U

*Re: My Single is No 10 in Billboard!*

Sounds great with really french scent. Congrats Craig.
Vlad


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Way to go, Craig!


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: My Single is No 10 in Billboard!*

Congrats Craig - a deserved recognition for your talent. :wink:


----------

